# How to complain about healthcare healthcomplaints.ie



## Brendan Burgess (29 Dec 2011)

www.healthcomplaints.ie 



> Healthcomplaints.ie provides information on how to make a complaint  or give feedback about health and social care services in Ireland. This  website has been developed for people who use health and social care  services in Ireland, as well as for their families, care-givers and  advocates.
> If you have a complaint or comment about your  care, healthcomplaints.ie will help you to find the right place to give  your feedback.


----------



## pj111 (29 Dec 2011)

The site is up and running since September. It is good to have information available on the one site. There are a lot of good things happening in the health service and would not like to see people complaining for the sake of it.

_Patrick_


----------

